# Good,Better,Best Ballast



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

all electronic ballasts are crap, just got to find the one with the least amount of crap


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You must be new to the trade to think one ballast is any better than another.. no such animal..

Spending more money on a product doesn't guarantee a better performance.. :no::no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

B4T said:


> You must be new to the trade to think one ballast is any better than another.. no such animal..
> 
> Spending more money on a product doesn't guarantee a better performance.. :no::no:


Really? So a fluke mm is same quality as a sperry ???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Really? So a fluke mm is same quality as a sperry ???


What kind of ballast is that..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I want a_ true _universal ballast, fits 1 to 6 tubes,any size, T-5-T12, 120 to 277V......~CS~


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually use advance ballasts. Example base would be a ICN 2p-32SC ballast with basic 700 series phosphour lamps. better would be a ICN 2p-32SC ballast with F32T8 25 watt lamps. Best would be a IOP 2psp-32SC programmed start ballast with F32T8 25 watt lamps.


----------



## canaston (Jun 24, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I want a_ true _universal ballast, fits 1 to 6 tubes,any size, T-5-T12, 120 to 277V......~CS~


 workhorse ballasts are pretty versatile but the ones i have seen are voltage specific. I have been servicing a commercial building for about ten years and they had these in their maintenance room. I have not had any issues with them yet. they are almost double the cost of most ballast . good luck on your search chris


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> I usually use advance ballasts. Example base would be a ICN 2p-32SC ballast with basic 700 series phosphour lamps. better would be a ICN 2p-32SC ballast with F32T8 25 watt lamps. Best would be a IOP 2psp-32SC programmed start ballast with F32T8 25 watt lamps.


I also use Advance (now part of Phillips) ballasts. For regular T8s, I've been using the 800 series mostly as of late.


----------

